# Dragon Ball Z



## WillEpps (Apr 21, 2009)

A friend of mine who is fanatic about Dragon Ball 
So thought it would be fitting to photoshop a kamehameha haha


----------



## chantal7 (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha that looks sweet! What the heck is a kamehameha? I tried to pronounce it and it sounded funny.


----------



## WillEpps (Apr 21, 2009)

haha if you've never seen dragon ball z I'll explain ...
Its a japanese anime about a bunch of good guys stopping bad guys from taking over/destroying the universe. 

Same old same old I know...

And this is one of the "battle moves" that a character called "Goku" does 

If you google or youtube Dragon ball z it should come up somewhere

And there you go 

question answered


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Apr 21, 2009)

WillEpps said:


> haha if you've never seen dragon ball z I'll explain ...
> Its a japanese anime about a bunch of good guys stopping bad guys from taking over/destroying the universe.
> 
> Same old same old I know...
> ...



Technically...any of the characters can perform a kamehameha.  IE...Gohan destroying Cell(I think) with a one handed kamehameha.


----------



## WillEpps (Apr 21, 2009)

true ... true ... 
This guy knows his stuff


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Apr 21, 2009)

WillEpps said:


> true ... true ...
> This guy knows his stuff



I watched waaaay too much tv when I was younger.  I can't remember the last time I even thought about watching Dragonball...


----------



## Nappy (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha I watched DBZ back in the day, very cool. How did you create the Kamehameha in photoshop? A tutorial link perhaps


----------



## Battou (Apr 21, 2009)

Being a fan of DBZ I feel it's off, it's more reminisant of Narutos Rasenghan...only bigger and not as tightly focused.


----------



## WillEpps (Apr 23, 2009)

Nappy said:


> Haha I watched DBZ back in the day, very cool. How did you create the Kamehameha in photoshop? A tutorial link perhaps



My computers being a bit slow today ... but next time i have Photoshop open and sort it out! haha


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 23, 2009)

haha great photo!!


----------



## albertjr (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it's great..A good camera with a good photographer.


___________________________________________
Career Tips and Guide


----------

